# exterior remodel software needed



## dmgmomo (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been searching in your archives, but have not had much luck. I am looking for a user friendly software program that will allow me to use a pic of my own home. Our home was built in the 80's. Want to take off shutters, add rock, new doors, windows and change the landscaping. 
Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! I moved you for better answers to here, from "Introductions".

Gary


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i, also, would love to have a program like that. let me emphasize "user friendly" .


----------

